# Search Function in New Software



## Steve (Jun 10, 2021)

Sharing that the search function seems to be very finicky in general, and today has started throwing an error consistently.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 10, 2021)

We will have to get the owners to look into it. I've noticed a few script glitches,  too.


----------



## Steve (Jun 10, 2021)

jks9199 said:


> We will have to get the owners to look into it. I've noticed a few script glitches,  too.


Thanks. I've been having fun reading old threads, and search is kind of important to that.  Still not working and if it helps, I've tried on a win10 machine using chrome and edge, and also a phone using chrome.


----------

